# Best CIS for Epson 1400



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello Guys,

I bought a CIS from a source that sold me pigment ink CIS system for my epson 1400. It works but I have to do a head cleaning or turn off the printer and back on so that it is primed again with all the inks.

Love the CIS concept so I will chalk this to experience and try to buy a better CIS system.

Any suggestions on which CIS to use?

I will be printing on photo paper and tshirt transfers.

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Giovanni


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I have the pigment NON heat transfer system from inkjetfly.com for my 1400. Had a couple of issues setting it up but it was due to my own ignorance, haven't had any problem since. I've been using it for heat transfers and films for about 6 months with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I have the same set up as Aaron and have no problems....


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I have the MultInk heat transfer bulk system. Workded great from the start. The black is flat so it is not ideal if you are using it alot with photo paper. It never clogs, and is formulated to work with the Epson drivers. No special drivers. I love MultInk.


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

I have the Epson R1900 with the CIS from inkjetfly. I've never had a problem with ink clogging so far (about 2 months) and I don't use it everyday. I had trouble getting my colors to come out correctly, but with some help from this forum it works perfect now.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Make sure you buy one from a vendor that will stand behind a warranty. I don't know how many calls I have had trying to help someone who bought a bulk ink system off the internet or ebay. I hate when I have to tell them there is nothing I can do..that they need to buy another system because there vendor was no where to be found.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have the heat transfer pigment ink cis from inkjetcarts.com for my 1400. Came with an icc profile. Took a little while to master, but works good.


----------



## printdog77 (Apr 26, 2009)

Doing my first transfer job this weekend. Will do a lot of testing to check for colors bleeding and washing the test samples as well to see how they hold up. The entire debate on using the claria inks that come with the epson 1400 or changing to a pigment ink is pretty confusing. There seems to be folks who claim that the claria works fine and others saying it can't be done. I'm sure there are variables like the type of garment, amount of ink laid down ect. I am hoping the claria ink works and will look into purchasing the pigment inks if they don't and also purchase the pigment inks for bigger jobs either way. I do use my 1400 for making transparencies which works great.
I'm further confused by a post here and one I've seen on other links. When I tried Inkjetcarts.com it comes up as a domain name for sale. Am I missing something?
Joe


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Same here Joe, I tried that web site and it is for sale.

I will be trying inkjetfly.com as I spoke to what seems to be the manager/owner. Based on recomendations on the net and on here it seems like a solid decision for me.

I have purchased from SuperjetUSA.com which by the way it was or has been a nightmare. 

Anyhow, I will be ordering from inkjetfly.com from now on.


----------



## theSandwichman (Feb 28, 2008)

nottypical said:


> I have the Epson R1900 with the CIS from inkjetfly. I've never had a problem with ink clogging so far (about 2 months) and I don't use it everyday. I had trouble getting my colors to come out correctly, but with some help from this forum it works perfect now.



We just bought a CIS for a Epson 1400 from inkjetfly and the colors of our print didn't come out correctly either, what did you do to resolve this problem?


----------



## rodrigo (Sep 9, 2006)

When it comes to CIS, always check with InkRepublic first and see if they have a system for your model.

Jon Smith has his own setup on his site and shows his installation step by step.
InkRepublic.com Epson Stylus Photo 1400 Ink System Install. Courtesy of www.JonSmithers.com

You also want to install a waste ink kit, which is included in the system.

Another great thing about inkrepublic's chip (I just realized this a couple weeks ago) is to have the capability to reset ink levels any time you wish. One can reset all colors together. this is something other systems dont have and you will waste so much more inks if you need to reset level one by one

I know they also sell great 1400 heat transfer ink along with their system, but you just need to ask them before purchase from them.

good luck.


----------



## printdog77 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks gang for the links and ideas for getting a CIS system. There sure is a lot of info to scan to get some answers that fit your own particular needs. I'm sure it's due to the numerous choices out there. 
My struggle at this point is that I'm trying to get a job out early next week and am getting the feeling that there's going to be a big learning curve/trial&error part that will make this impossible to do. Up until yesterday I felt I would be able to use the claria inks that come with the 1400, but the more I poked around the more I found there have been issues with that ink bleeding. Part of this thinking is that there are posts out there where folks have had the claria work for them. Today I'll have my transfer paper and will experiment to see if the claria ink does work for my polyester shorts and shirt. It's all I can do at this point. 
Rodrigo, Inkrepublic looks like a good option and many have recommended inkjetfly. The inkrepublic from what you say seems like a better option (from what your saying) as it seems to do a simpler job of getting the colors you want. If others could add to that thinking, I'd appreciate it.
Also living in Mass. I wonder if anyone knows of any companies that make these inks that are closer to home.
Thanks ahead
Joe


----------



## nyx567 (Apr 22, 2006)

printdog77 said:


> Doing my first transfer job this weekend. Will do a lot of testing to check for colors bleeding and washing the test samples as well to see how they hold up. The entire debate on using the claria inks that come with the epson 1400 or changing to a pigment ink is pretty confusing. There seems to be folks who claim that the claria works fine and others saying it can't be done. I'm sure there are variables like the type of garment, amount of ink laid down ect. I am hoping the claria ink works and will look into purchasing the pigment inks if they don't and also purchase the pigment inks for bigger jobs either way. I do use my 1400 for making transparencies which works great.
> I'm further confused by a post here and one I've seen on other links. When I tried Inkjetcarts.com it comes up as a domain name for sale. Am I missing something?
> Joe


Their inks work great on the 1400

Its not inkjetcarts.com

Its this site 
www.inkjetcarts.us


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry, I mistakenly wrote inkjetcatrs.com. It's not, it's inkjetcarts.us.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Inkjetcarts.us is located in NJ. I checked out inkrepublic and their prices are higher without shipping than inkjetcarts with shipping charges.


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok, I went out on a limb today and replaced the CIS with the original epson carts and the printer prints beutifully. I mean, the 1400 is simply awesome.

I will be trying a different CIS or switching to a 7600 or better.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Make sure you set the CIS up properly before going out and buying another one - you might have the same issues with the new one if you do the same thing. What problems are you having with it?


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

It seemed as tho there was a clog in the black ink. There was never enough ink, there weren't air bubbles and the other colors were ok.

If I printed anything and I left the printer alone for 1/2 hour and tried to print again there wasn't enough ink. So I would have to do a head cleaning. Then there would be ink, but if I left the printer for a little while the ink would be missing again from the black ink.

I had the seller change the cartridge and it got a little better but still had issues.

The maker is willing to replace the CIS. I'm going to switch manufacturer as my time us valuable and rather deal with a different CIS.


----------



## rodrigo (Sep 9, 2006)

If you just got the system, it sounds like the cartridge or tube has holes and would get air into the whole system. This is very common issue with the system made in china without quality check. Get one or two sets from your original manufacturer or switch to different CIS.

If you have a 7600 or 3800, you should just use 7600 or 3800 not 1400. Which is a more cost effective printer. Inksupply.com has good system for 7600 and Inkrepublic has good system for 3800 refillable system. Both are very known as the better and more reliable solution providers. good luck!


----------



## jerrytaylor123 (Mar 20, 2010)

anybody know about the cobra ink system for the epson 1100 printer


----------

